# For all you old schoolers out there check this out!



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

check out this site
http://www.ziplink.net/~prrc/


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Almost brings tears to my eyes


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh my goshness. If it isnt the one and only Cristian Tabush. And he comes bearing gifts. I was just checkin this site out. I remember when this site was launched. Its glad to see you on here dude. By the way this is Josh. Welcome to the board.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks, just figured out how to finally steal wireless from my upstairs neighboors...


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats one way to do it, lmfao!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool stuff Cristian,This was when the shop was on the other side of that building?Never saw it then,sorry I missed it.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh the good old days.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Man, I loved racing on that track!!!!!!!!!!! It was sooooo Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I'll*

Ditto on what EVERYONE else said!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Its really sad that houston doesnt have a track like that anymore. That place would have been Booming here the last few months if it were still here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Who is Christian and who left the door open?  j/k Welcome to 2Cool bro.

Man, I loved that track. I post pics from it all the time. I miss Jorge.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Still the most fun track I've ever raced on.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The Hot Dog Race!


----------



## Jason G (Dec 12, 2004)

i think we should all take a moment of silience in respect to a great track that has yet left us all with memories of the past


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

lol, the pic of joor. i think my dad is in one of those pics. when i just started racing.


----------

